# First Elk



## Smokes (May 20, 2008)

I wanted to say hello and thank everyone for all the great info. I drew Muzzy Elk on the Paunsaugant this year. I’ve hunted deer with a Knight disc for about 10 years now but this was my first elk hunt(any Weapon). I found this site early this year and learned a ton about Elk hunting and muzzle loading in general. 


I live in southern Utah so I scouted all summer up north in the unit(near the park and Tropic reservoir). I knew some folks that had drew the unit in the past and a friend that drew rifle this year and we were betting the elk would be high by the last week of September. Well right before my hunt that fire got bad and all the elk vanished so I ended up starting the hunt more in the central part of the unit. 


With the help of some great guys , Boy did we find the Elk. My first shot was on a huge bull but I missed so bad I'm pretty sure it hasn't hit the ground yet. We saw a ton of Elk. Some nice Bulls. My problem was that if we got in close I had to take a quick shot through thick brush and if we got them in the Open it was always a 250 yard shot. Towards the middle of the hunt we got some rain and that really quieted them down. By the last day I Had pretty much resigned myself to not filling my tag. I had a great time. Had my shots and It was hands down the best hunt I had ever been on. 

That last morning we decided to give East fork a shot. We jumped a big group in that large fenced off water project that the Park has but never got a shot. After hunting all morning we were just about ready to leave when we jumped a spike. We were trying to call him back when a bull answered from the opposite direction. We found him(nice heavy horned 5 X 5) right over the ridge with about 6 cows bedded down behind a big deadfall. I ranged the Tree at 147 yards , the cows made us and he hopped up and started trotting away. I went ahead and took the shot. I really had nothing to lose it being noon on the last day and all and was quite relaxed. It was by far the toughest shot of the hunt.

Well I was pretty sure I missed though my brother in law said that when he took off he sure looked like he was sore footed(we joked from chasing all those cows around). But we went up to where he had been to check anyway. No blood ,nothing so I started off in the direction he went and low and behold about 200 yards away he had laid down. He jumped back up and took off and I didn't get another shot but we knew he was hit. We jumped him again down a little draw and I got a good shot into his chest. My first shot had got him right in front of his hind 1/4. he had been bleeding badly but internally so that had slowed him up.


All I can say is that I'm hooked on Elk. What a blast!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful bull. Congratulations.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Great bull. Congrats.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Great bull. Congrats.


+1!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Great bull. Thanks for sharing the pics and hunt. Congrats!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

That is a very nice bull! Congrats to you!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice bull congrats


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Congrats on your bull


----------



## elk_horn (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice bull.. Congratulations


----------



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

thats a good lookin bull


----------

